# Matted Wool



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got a sheep the other day from a woman who was running a farm for school visits. Apparently, she is a 4 yr. old, Icelandic cross. Anyway, her wool is dark brown BUT around her neck it is light beige and almost matted. It reminds me of my long-hair cats when they get matts. She had been shorn in the past but I think that last summer the man said that he just pulled out the clumps as she shed and did not have her shorn. Part of the reason I got Greta is an a companion for my goat but also to learn about the fibre arts. Is there anything I can do now so that the fleece will be of somewhat usable quality (to me) when she is shorn this spring? Can I cut off the matted, light being wool? Any help would be appreciated. 

Also, I know a few posters here are from Ontario. Would the Wool Depot in Carleton Place be willing to process the fleece from one sheep so that I can knit something for my son? I am not sure it is worth getting a spinning wheel (though I would LOVE to try it) for only one sheep. 

Thank you,
Lisa and Greta the Sheep.


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

We have Icelandics and we shear twice a year, the wool we get in the fall is more desirable because its cleaner. The spring wool from our ram sometimes felts up on his back. After you have sheared you can just pick out the matted bits while you are picking out manure and vegetable matter. If you have just the one sheep, you might just want to consider processing the wool yourself. It shouldn't take too long to wash and hand card a single fleece, and a drop spindle is easy to make if you don't want to buy a spinning wheel.

It's sort of funny I say it shouldn't take too long to process a single fleece, we've had sheep for a few years now and just finally started washing fleeces this weekend.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi thanks for the response. How do you make a drop spindle? Do you have any plans you could send me or any links to sites that explain how?


----------



## catahoula (Dec 14, 2005)

I sent you a PM but your box is full.

Our sheep are wild like deer, so when we go to trim them up we go all the way. If your ewe will let you trim off her tags then go for it.

We shear in March it's still pretty cold but the sheep can always crowd together, or hang out in the barn to get out of the weather. We shear again in October the wool grows pretty fast.

Iceland is a harsh place, and Icelandics are tough little sheep, I worry more about them overheating than I worry about them getting cold.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Come to the Fibre Arts forum for more info than you could possibly dream of on how to prepare wool, and spin it! 

The Icelandics have a natural wool break, and when it happens (late spring) you can really just pull out the wool, it comes off in nice hunks very easily. If it won't come loose, that section isn't ready to be taken off yet. The term for this "pulling off the wool as it comes", I believe, is *rooing*.

The felted stuff will be yukky and not useable, but you can trim it off now, and hope that what comes after doesn't felt, or separate it out later. 

You can also spin Icelandic 'in the grease' quite easily - so no washing it - which is good because as you see it felts so easily it'll felt right on the sheep! I like to spin it unwashed, then wash the finished product. 

Come join us in Fibre Arts and we'll tell you more.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

canine14 said:


> Hi thanks for the response. How do you make a drop spindle? Do you have any plans you could send me or any links to sites that explain how?


My philosophy on drop spindles is that unless you are very, very handy with wood, that you should buy the best spindle that you can afford. There are instructions online for making spindles out of CDs and also toy wheels and dowels. That's fine but my experience has shown me that these types of spindles are really not good to use, and certain NOT good to learn to spin on. You will be frustrated and your yarn will suffer for it.

Look on ebay. You can usually pick up a decent spindle for around $20. I would keep the weight around 2 ounces to begin with. 

Icelandic wool is strange because there are two different lengths and textures of wool on one critter. I think, if you are serious about learning to spin your own wool, the best thing you could do would be to buy some inexpensive roving and develop your spinning skills before tackling your Icelandic. Once you get the hang of it, it will be much easier for you to work with your own sheep's wool. Just a suggestion. When you are starting out you want to make life as easy as possible for yourself so that you don't get discouraged before you develop your skills. It's hard enough to learn to spin PERFECT wool without having to learn to deal with unusual textures or staple length at the same time.

As Frazzlehead mentioned. Come on over to the fiber board. There are lots of us over there who will be happy to help you any way that we can.

donsgal


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

I've always used homemade drop spindles - it's what I learned on. The Joy of Handspinning site's got a lot of good information - here's their drop spindle instructions:
http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/make-dropspin.shtml
As someone mentioned, come on over to the fiber board, plenty of people would happily give you a hand there.


----------



## canine14 (Feb 22, 2006)

Everyone has been so kind. Thank you!

I am going to have lots of questions in the Fiber Arts forum. 

I think I will snip off the felted parts. She just seems so uncomfortable. Wish I could post a photo.

Lisa.


----------

